# Iphone 4 White Date & Time



## Tommyboy786 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have got my new iphone 4 White and when I have set the time and date I then click on update automatically and the time and date change by 5 hours. I have removed and selected London again for the time zone but no change. Please help!!!


----------

